# Need new music. Music enthusiests come. *Playlist included*



## RolliePollie (Sep 16, 2009)

So i listen to a lot of music. I am trying to find new stuff but im tired of looking lol. I'll name a lot of bands a listen to and if you listen to the same thing and have a band i didnt list, post it up! 

Matisyahu
from autumn to ashes
radiohead
modest mouse
band of horses
beck
kill switch engage
pepper
expendables
slightly stoopid
mgmt
foals
dead poetic
deertick
coheed and cambria
vampire weekend
snowden
kaiser cheifs
Gomez
eve 6
everclear
egypt central
the cribs
collective soul
chronic future
chavelle
cake
butthole surfers
the books
bishop allen
adioslave
arcade fire
anberlin
interpol
jude
the kooks
kottonmouth kings
muse
nirvana
oasis
pod
people in planes
the pixies
rise against
rjd2
saosin
sences fail
the shins
taking back sunday
theivory corporation
tool
tv on the radio
ugly cassanova


by the way all of these bands are amazing. download some and enjoy!
(matisyahu while tripping is the best. listen to his beatbox live from stubb's in austin. it'll blow your mind)


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 18, 2009)

Good list there buddy, ever heard of a band called seeed, German outfit have a look on you tube etc, worth a listen.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 18, 2009)

Also cant see Kasabian on your list, and jim noir is good chill out stuff, give me sum feed back on it ok friend.


[youtube]PdAF4k_[/youtube]


----------



## TheBlazehero (Nov 3, 2009)

Please check out The Subways. Young For Eternity is so good. Also, Boy Hits Car. Super Wow.


----------



## theycallmeoj (Nov 5, 2009)

Hmm, my suggestions:

Blur
The White Stripes or any of Jack White's projects (Raconteurs or The Dead Weather)
Thom Yorke - Which i'm sure your familar with from Radiohead
My Morning Jacket
Wolfmother
The Mars Volta
The Stooges
The Strokes
Big Head Todd & the Monsters


Not sure if those will work for you. I own/listen to all the above but usually deal with a lot of older music produced likely before either of us were even born.


----------



## farmasensist (Nov 5, 2009)

you should listen to hed pe theyr like pod mixed with rage. they did a few songs with koton mouth kings. also tech ni9e, but that is more rap. tech did some songs with kmk's and hed pe. these are wat i started listening to wen everything else got played out.


----------



## freestyleandsmile (Dec 4, 2009)

Just a few from my playlist lol...a mixture of strong and weak vibes...it got some metal, metal opera, old skool rock/punk, ska, accoustic, some of these don't even fit in a genre


After Forever, Architecture In Helsinki, Artifacts, Bandits of the Acoustic Revolution, Bargain Music, The Beautiful Girls, Bedouin Soundclash, Biffy Clyro, Black Grape, Blue King Brown, The Boxer Rebellion, Built To Spill, The Butterfly Effect, Cake, Can't Hang, Cat Power, Cherry Poppin Daddies, Crooked X, Dead Prez, Dirty Heads, The Distillers, Eels, Empire Of The Sun, Epica, The Expendables, Faker, Five Finger Death Punch, The Flaming Lips, Grinspoon, Halestorm, Hammerfall, The Holly Springs Disaster, I Wrestled A Bear Once, John Cougar Mellencamp, John Lee Hooker, K'naan, Kamelot, Krafty Kuts, Kreator, Lady Gaga, Last Days Of Humanity, Leftover Crack, The Lemonheads, Long Beach Dub Allstars, Mad Cobra, The Management, Mastodon, MC Chris, Michael Franti, Mike Ness, Mike Pinto, Miles Davis, Mustard Plug, Nicolay, Nightwish, OPM, Otep, Passafire, The Pharcyde, Pilot Speed, The Protomen, Queensryche, Rancid, Ratatat, Rehab, Robert Cray Band, Roger Waters, The Roots, Saliva, Saxon, Scars Of Life, Seasick Steve, Sick Of It All, Slightly Stoopid, Something With Numbers, Sonata Arctica, Soundgarden, Stabbing Westward, Stars of Track and Field, State Radio, Staylefish, Steve Goodman, Stevan Seagal, The Suicide Machines, Symphony X, Tame Impala, Trapt, Traveling Wilburys, Trouble Andrew, The Veer Union, The Velvet Underground, We Five, The Whispers, White Rabbits, The Who, Within Temptation, Woe Of Tyrants, Wolf Parade, Xavier Rudd


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 5, 2009)

a few good ones i havent seen mentioned yet
a bit old but classics

deus 
[youtube]4#p/c/4446BECB0047AE39/14/lrtU7rotxOg[/youtube]

sunny day real estate
[youtube]QMkH6xi6-Og[/youtube]

tripping daisy 
[youtube]UQhqD-E24UM[/youtube]

cant forget led zepplin 
[youtube]w9TGj2jrJk8[/youtube]

blind melon
[youtube]2WMY-n9MF6o[/youtube]
^^^^^ pretty much best song in the world 

lol bet you cant guess when i grew up


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Dec 5, 2009)

If yah like 'Modest Mouse'. Then you should like a couple of my favorite Indie bands.

- *CURSIVE* [www.myspace.com/cursive]
- *MURDER BY DEATH* [www.myspace.com/murderbydeath]
- *The SOUND OF ANIMALS FIGHTING* [www.myspace.com/thesoundofanimalsfighting]
- *BANDITS OF THE ACOUSTIC REVOLUTION* [www.myspace.com/banditsoftheacousticrevolution]

just a couple though..


----------



## four2zerOallday (Dec 8, 2009)

parlor mob, slightly stupid,the black keys, grizzley bear, modest mouse, andrew bird, portugal the man, gov't mule, les claypool, my morning jacket, phish, the raconteurs, rise against, dirty projectors, oar, disco biscuits, joplin, yonder mountain string band. surely, you'd like atleast one of these.


----------



## Chromulan (Dec 10, 2009)

Animals as leaders, the mars volta, omar rodriguez-lopez, canvas solaris. let me know if i need to go on, haha


----------



## PBE (Dec 14, 2009)

im sure somehave already been mentioned but there 

radiohead/thom yorke
black rebel motorcycle club
mindless self indulgence
rabbit junk
eye alaska
nick cave and the bad seeds
conrolled bleeding
delerium
god is an astronaut
just a couple artists that arent so mainstream mostly ambient/lounge blazing chill music...


----------



## silasraven (Sep 18, 2011)

boards of canada, cybo(google her holy shit amasing)


----------



## DUBROOTS (Sep 18, 2011)

pretty lights, gramatik, michel maner


----------



## AltarNation (Sep 19, 2011)

Yo, if you're into modern reggae with a twist, I've been enjoying Rebelution a lot lately.

Check this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrNzKEMD2Zc


----------

